# DTG Supplier in the US



## camisadetenerife (Nov 3, 2010)

I have some designs I have been selling on Etsy. However, my fulfillment supplier is in the UK and I am getting interest from the USA. I'd love to offer a better price by finding a printer in the US, as offering free postage would push me up the Etsy ladder a bit. I'm not sure what the volume would be. Probably not a great deal at first. I'd rather find a smaller supplier that I can build up a relationship with. The big guys I'm not so sure I'd be happy. I prefer Gildan shirts, but am open to suggestions.


----------

